
Austrailia to Catch Drivers on the Horn - YuccaGloriosa
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-09-australia-technology-drivers.html
======
YuccaGloriosa
This is much more invasive than just taking license/registration plates of
offender's vehicles.

Are all Tesla driver's likely to be prosecuted for using their big phone
screens?

If this is acceptable, what's to stop CCTV trained into private homes. The
principle is the same, if you consider both to be a private space.

